# How to identify hermaphrodites with pictures here



## akirahz (Jan 15, 2008)

_[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]"Hermaphrodite plants contain both male and female organs. If the pollen                is viable, the plant will automatically pollinate itself (selfing), resulting                in a crop that can never be sinsemilla. Although most strains have the                ability to become hermaphrodites under poor growing conditions, there                are some cannabis plants that are genetically hermaphroditic and this                disorder can not be reversed&#8212;even under optimal growing conditions.                Avoid growing these genetically hermaphrodite plants because they do not                help the cannabis gene pool."[/FONT]_

If your not certain how to identify a hermaphrodite or perhaps just never seen one or are maybe curious if you yourself have one, these pictures are a prime example of hermaphrodite plants, even in small quantities male flowers are possible. Check out these pics to help guide you if you think you have a Hermie.[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][/FONT]


----------



## Hick (Jan 15, 2008)




----------

